# Forced rotation or rotary talk to me.



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

Right I know this is probably the 1,000,000,567,898,865th thread on the subject but here goes. 

I’ve lurked on here for quite a while and going to be in a position to spend circa £200 on a machine, pads and compound shortly. 

I’ve watched the Forensic detailing vids and have been inspired to get a rotary following John’s advice for its operation. 

What Im hoping for is some input from some DW members who have either gone straight to rotary or forced as their first polisher and their experiences with said machines. 

My intention is to use them with SCHOLL S3 Gold and S40 to correct BMW paint. 

Thanks all!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Check out these videos, some useful info

Rotary

Forced rotation

DA


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

GSVHammer said:


> Check out these videos, some useful info
> 
> Rotary
> 
> ...


Good vids, thanks. Watching those, I'd say I'm swaying more towards a rotary.

I'd be really interested in user experiences where they've gone straight to rotary


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

If you have never polished with a rotary before get training first as it's a steep learning curve and has a lot less room for error. A DA is more forgiving and easier to use but at the end of the day it's down to the user. A bad user with a great machine will produce poor results and a good user on a poor machine can produce good results. I would advise you to go for a DA first it's easy to watch a video but hands on is a lot different, you can catch an edge or burn through with a rotary really easily plus you still need a DA to finish and remove the holograms after compounding with a rotary.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Rotary is stronger, but a beginner will probably overheat his paint and kill it or get irritated by the pad constantly trying to run off, since you're just holding a turning wheel.

A DA is much safer for beginners, a bit less powerful in cut, but also doesn't run away due to the kind of orbital moves.

Personally I'd go for DA everytime as a "normal" home user.


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

voon said:


> Rotary is stronger, but a beginner will probably overheat his paint and kill it or get irritated by the pad constantly trying to run off, since you're just holding a turning wheel.
> 
> A DA is much safer for beginners, a bit less powerful in cut, but also doesn't run away due to the kind of orbital moves.
> 
> Personally I'd go for DA everytime as a "normal" home user.


Have you used a rotary?

If so, how did you find it when first using it?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I really wouldn't advise a rotary as a first machine. As [email protected] said, there is a steep learning curve so why jump into something that requires skill and experience to use when you have never used any polisher before?

A rotary can remove paint from edges of panels very easily especially if you don't hold it correctly. All it takes is a lapse in concentration or a second of laziness and you will regret it.


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Many people here started with a rotary and most of them are still alive and haven't been killed by those fire breathing monsters 
I have started with a rotary and never damaged the paintwork on the cars I had to deal with. As long as you apply a few basic rules you should be fine. Always start with a soft pad/fine polish/low speed combo until you get a bit more experienced then work your way up if necessary to achieve the desired results. Also keep the machine moving to avoid overheating, this is VERY important. We were messing around with a scrap bonnet a few years ago and only managed to burn through the clear when we kept the machine in the same spot on high speed setting for more than 20 seconds.

If you don't feel confident about the rotary then buy a DA. You can get really good results with the right product/pad combinations. I own a Clas Ohlson DA and very happy with it, also well within your budget. If you can get something like that, a few pads and a few different grade 250ml polishes you should end up with a decent kit for much less then your budget.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

PedroC said:


> Have you used a rotary?
> 
> If so, how did you find it when first using it?


No, but I've been watching videos, manuals and others since ages  They all say the same. I'd advise against a rotary for beginners. DAs are not weak .. I love my Flex 3401 and Makita has a nice machine that can kinda do both (PO5000C I think).


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If you listen to all the horror stories about using a Rotary then you will probably never use one it can be dangerous in the wrong hands if you decide to leave it in one area for ages at high speed, but you aren't going to do that.

There are factors that you will need to take good note of:thumb: but if you apply good common practice i.e. Test panel, then why not just go straight to a Rotary.

Yes I started of with a DA, but the first time I used a Rotary it was a doddle :thumb: just practice before and you'll be fine.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cant add anything to above all very valid points, only think i would comment on is going from s3 to s40 leaves a large gap i would put something in the middle maube s17 i do like that one.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

justina3 said:


> Cant add anything to above all very valid points, only think i would comment on is going from s3 to s40 leaves a large gap i would put something in the middle maube s17 i do like that one.


Trust me on this:thumb: I've used S3 with MF and foam cutting pads, and every time all I've needed is S40 to finish :thumb: and that is on a lot of different black paints soft and hard:thumb:


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting points about Rotary as a first machine.

I've watched Jon @ Forensic detailing vids (The M3 trilogy!) and he has really sold the rotary to me after watching those.

Keeping the pad moving and not using a gazillion RPM would be common sense no?

Jon compounded is M3 with Scholl S3 and S40 and reckons that pretty much all you'll need.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

There's pro's and con's for both machines and this applies to both the beginner and the pro.
Some paints are so finicky that a rotary machine is not the tool to use and then again a dual action machine won't cut the mustard.
Three decades ago I started with a rotary and I found I was a natural not boasting or anything, In those days we didn't have a choice also technology has moved on where the use of a rotary has been made easier with the pads and compounds made available.
I've never been an advocate of video's as videos don't give you a feel for the machine, secondly, it's always a subjective view, I'm not bashing Jon there's quite a bit I do agree with him and then there's a lot I don't agree with.
The best advice I can offer is to ask someone who's close to you who has both types of machines is to let you have a play with them, this will give you a hands-on feel for either machine making your decision that much easier to make.
Also what I will also add is backing plates make one hell of a difference in my experience I've had machines that I thought I wouldn't get on with and a simple change of backing machine sorted that out and that combination was sweet, that can also be applied to pads and compounds too.
Find out if someone close by will let you have a go and possibly show you how they're meant to be used, Hope I haven't opened a :-
Good Luck.


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

suspal said:


> There's pro's and con's for both machines and this applies to both the beginner and the pro.
> Some paints are so finicky that a rotary machine is not the tool to use and then again a dual action machine won't cut the mustard.
> Three decades ago I started with a rotary and I found I was a natural not boasting or anything, In those days we didn't have a choice also technology has moved on where the use of a rotary has been made easier with the pads and compounds made available.
> I've never been an advocate of video's as videos don't give you a feel for the machine, secondly, it's always a subjective view, I'm not bashing Jon there's quite a bit I do agree with him and then there's a lot I don't agree with.
> ...


Haha! That's very unlike me. Dive in head first with a dewalt or shine mate rotary and got from there is more like it!


----------

